

Make Firefox Developer Tools better - rnyman
https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/

======
rnyman
More information at [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/05/launching-feedback-
channel...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/05/launching-feedback-channels-let-
us-know-your-ideas-for-firefox-developer-tools/)

------
neals
Great to see some action here. I would love to get away from my beloved chrome
developer tools. But they're just so darn tasty.

~~~
ryannevius
Can you explain why you'd love to get away from Chrome Dev Tools?

~~~
ChrisLTD
I personally have run into issues where the document wouldn't update after I
made changes to the CSS in the developer tools. I had no problems making the
exact same changes in Google Chrome. It only takes a few inconsistencies to
destroy trust.

------
callesgg
Firebug exists and it is great, I think there are other stuff that is much
more important to fix/implement in Firefox.

~~~
jwmerrill
Firebug exists and is great in some ways, but it is dog slow for complex apps.
Chrome's dev tools blow it out of the water.

The Firefox team has been doing an awesome job on the native dev tools lately,
and they're fast. If you haven't tried them out recently, you should.

